# Maden füttern



## torino (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo
Ich wollte mir jetzt die Maden selber züchten und jetzt wollte ich fragen ob man die Maden auch mit was anderen ausser Sägespäne  füttern kann ?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maden füttern*

Ich tue immer Anlockfutter in meine Madendose mit Sägemehl. Sie halten bis zu einem Monat. Abe ich habe kein Plan ob sie auch das Anlockfutter essen ?


----------



## torino (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maden füttern*

Kann man auch Kleie nähmen weil ich hab schon mal was davon gehört ?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maden füttern*

Leute ihr seit vollkommen auf dem Holzweg.
Maden sind genau genommen Fleischmaden, stammen von Schmeißfliegen, bei Pinkis sind die Elterntiere die grünlich schimmernden Goldfliegen.
Die Maden können und  werden nur auf Fleisch oder Fisch gezüchtet.
Wenn sie in den Handel kommen, haben sie die Größe erreicht, mit der sie gar keine Nahrung mehr aufnehemn, sind im Stadium kurz vor der Verpuppung.
Das Sägemehl in der Madendose ist nicht als Fressen gedacht, wird auch nicht gefressen, sondern dient dem Trockenhalten der Maden.
Das Zeug tauscht man nach Kauf der Maden und deren Reinigung auch besser aus, damit die Maden länger halten, da die Sägespäne nicht unendlich Feuchtigkeit und Ammoniak, die die Maden abgeben, aufnehmen kann.
Es ist ohnehin besser, die Maden nicht bloß bei exakt 0-4°Celcius zu kühlen, sondern ihnen auch ein duftendes Substrat zu verpassen, dass den Hormongeruch überdecken kann, den ein Made abgibt, wenn sie sich zum Caster verpuppt.
Das tut sie um den anderen das Signal zu geben: "auf Leute verpuppt euch auch"; und ist ja das was wir nicht gebrauchen können.
Also entweder nach dem Kauf:
Maden waschen, Sägemehl wegwerfen, neues Sägemehl nehmen
oder 
Maden waschen, Sägemehl wegwerfen, Maden in Dose mit aromatisiertem Maismehl oder Anfutter geben.
In Sachen Dose ist es übrigens besser, größere zu nehmen, die eine gößere Bodenfläche haben, weil es nicht gut ist, wenn Maden übernander liegen können.
Sie erzeugen dann mehr Hitze und dünsten mehr aus, was ebenfalls schlecht für die Haltbarkeit ist.
Wenn ihr noch was über die Krabbler wissen wollt fragt mich.:m


----------



## Fanne (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maden füttern*

|good:|good:



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Leute ihr seit vollkommen auf dem Holzweg.
> Maden sind genau genommen Fleischmaden, stammen von Schmeißfliegen, bei Pinkis sind die Elterntiere die grünlich schimmernden Goldfliegen.
> Die Maden können und  werden nur auf Fleisch oder Fisch gezüchtet.
> Wenn sie in den Handel kommen, haben sie die Größe erreicht, mit der sie gar keine Nahrung mehr aufnehemn, sind im Stadium kurz vor der Verpuppung.
> ...


----------



## HH Thozu (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maden füttern*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Leute ihr seit vollkommen auf dem Holzweg.
> Maden sind genau genommen Fleischmaden, stammen von Schmeißfliegen, bei Pinkis sind die Elterntiere die grünlich schimmernden Goldfliegen.
> Die Maden können und  werden nur auf Fleisch oder Fisch gezüchtet.
> Wenn sie in den Handel kommen, haben sie die Größe erreicht, mit der sie gar keine Nahrung mehr aufnehemn, sind im Stadium kurz vor der Verpuppung.
> ...


super beitrag weiter so


----------



## torino (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maden füttern*

Aber wenn man die Maden selber züchtet muss man doch den etwas zu fressen geben oder ?


----------



## torino (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maden füttern*

Also brauch ich keine Sägespäne oder ?


----------



## torino (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maden füttern*

Kann es eigentlich auch passieren wenn man Maden züchtet dass auch Pinkis bei sein können ?


----------



## torino (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maden füttern*

Ich habe nur gefragt weil ich das nicht richtig schließen konnte was darin steht .


----------



## Fanne (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maden füttern*

kauf dir lieber die dose maden für 1 ,5 0 €  . ich glaub damit bist du besser bedient als wenn du mutter das frische fleisch aus den kühlschrank wegklaust


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maden füttern*

#hAußerdem ist Madenzucht in D nicht erlaubt!#h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maden füttern*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> #hAußerdem ist Madenzucht in D nicht erlaubt!#h



Wenn es danach geht, kannst du jeden Restmülltonnenbesitzer im Sommer verklagen, der die Abholung einmal versäumt hat.:q:q:q

So weit ich das in Erinnerung habe gilt das Verbot nicht generell, sondern lediglich für die größer angelegte, kommerzielle Zucht(um Gewerbetreibende) und hängt mit unserern Hygienevorschriften zusammen.
Wenn du dir als Ottonormalverbraucher, ne präparierte Blechdose, auf ner Waldlichtung aufhängst, um ne Hand voll Maden zu züchten und den Gestank nicht zu Hause zu haben, passiert dir grad gar nix.


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maden füttern*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Wenn es danach geht, kannst du jeden Restmülltonnenbesitzer im Sommer verklagen, der die Abholung einmal versäumt hat.:q:q:q



Ja, da hast du natürlich auch wieder recht!|rolleyes

Trotzdem ekelt's mich so bissel, wenn ich dran denke, dass ein gewisser Schüler aus Rinteln sich jetzt nen Kilo Schweinemett auf den Balkon stellt, um da seine 1A Angelmaden raus zu züchten...

Gut, ich wohne jetzt relativ weit weg von Rinteln, aber trotzdem tun mir dann seine Nachbarn irgendwie Leid!


----------



## Klinke (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maden füttern*

ich frag mich ob er überhaupt weiss wie er an maden kommt...klingt für mich danach als wollte er sich ein döschen kaufen und die dann fleissig füttern bis sie sich vermehren ;-)


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maden füttern*



Klinke schrieb:


> ich frag mich ob er überhaupt weiss wie er an maden kommt...klingt für mich danach als wollte er sich ein döschen kaufen und die dann fleissig füttern bis sie sich vermehren ;-)





Stimmt, das könnte natürlich auch sein!:q

Nur, woher weiß man denn überhaupt, ob es weibliche oder männliche Maden sind, die man im Laden kauft??? |kopfkrat#c|kopfkrat


----------



## torino (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maden füttern*

haha sehr witzig


----------



## L-TownPlayer (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maden füttern*

ich bekomme immer nur mänliche maden im laden wer hat weibchen :q:q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maden füttern*



torino schrieb:


> haha sehr witzig




Ach Mensch, jetzt sei doch nicht grad angefressen...:m

Mal im Ernst, es lohnt nicht wirklich dir die Krabbler selbst zu züchten.
Du brauchst Fleisch und ne geeignete Vorrichtung.

Kauf dir lieber die fertigen Maden im Laden.
Kosten doch nicht die Welt!

Bei uns beispielsweise 1/2 Liter 1,5€.


----------



## gründler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maden füttern*

Ich hab ja auch schon etliche 100 liter gezüchtet,auch wenn das schon paar Jahre her ist aber mit Holz füttern geht mal gar net.

Guck mal hier und lese mal genau alles durch.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=105956&highlight=Madenzucht

Und wie schon einige mal erwähnt,eine Madenzucht in einem 10ltr.eimer(offen lassen),der halb mit Sägespähne gefüllt ist,darauf Hänchenfleisch(Aldi Brustfilet) legen,jeden tag 1-2 filet's rein,bei einer Temp.von 15-22Grad(Schattiger ort) und dann nach ca 5-8 Tagen sind die Maden fertig ohne das es großartig stinkt.Maden Sieben in sauberen Mehl laufen lassen das 1-3 mal und dann in Kühlschrank bei 0-4grad.

Weil je wärmer es ist desto mehr fressen sie(fleisch),das heißt 1kg fleisch kann in schon 12 Std.gefressen werden wenn es warm genug ist und viele Eier gelegt wurden(Fliegen).

Warum Hänchen,weil das am wenigsten stinkt im gegensatz zu Schwein Rind Fisch.

Aber da oben im link steht einiges.

Und bevor du auf die idee kommst,die Maden mit Färbern zu färben,es geht nur mit bestimmten Stoffen die nicht mehr so einfach zu bekommen sind(Gesundheit)also wenn du züchtest mach es ohne färber,weil mit färber ist es richtig Aufwand und viel Arbeit,und Nein ich nenne die Stoffe nicht womit gefärbt wird was seine gründe hat (Umwelt Gesundheit).

Und mit Lebensmittelfarbe Rote Bete usw usw.geht es Defenetiv nicht egal wer hier was erzählt,habe Jahrelang selber gezüchtet und gefärbt und alles getestet was geht,es geht nur mit bestimmten Stoffen nicht mit Saft Kirschen oder sonstwas.
Also Madenzucht im kleinen style stinkt nicht wie hier immer angenommen und geschrieben wird,wenn man es so wie beschr.mit Eimer und Spähne betreibt und nicht 5kg fleisch aufeinmal reinhaut.

Schweinefleisch geht auch eigentlich alles aber mit Hänchen stinkt es am wenigsten,ich habe immer Brustfilets vom Aldi genommen.

lg


----------



## torino (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maden füttern*

Ganz schön billig bei euch !


----------



## Micha:R (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maden füttern*

es lohnt  sich  nicht ??  hmm da bin ich  anderer meinung  hast du  es schon  getestet ?......  man nimmt nen alten suppen topf mit deckel  und gut is  ... zum anfüttern reichts alle male ... es ist zwar  eine ranziche angelegenheit  aber  es lohnt sich   defenitiv  vorallen dingen bei der hitze   ......


----------



## torino (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maden füttern*

Geht das bei der Hitze schneller mit den züchten?


----------



## gründler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maden füttern*

Je wärmer es ist desto mehr fressen sie.
Keine Nahrung mehr da=alle hauen ab oder bleiben klein.

Daher täglich drum kümmern bis sie groß sind,das kann nach 4 tagen sein oder nach 10,je nach wärme und Nahrung.

Aber ich glaube es ist besser du kaufst dir welche,so ne Zucht ist nicht mal eben so zack zack,die sind wie Babys und brauchen einen Babysitter der täglich 1-3 mal nach ihnen guckt und ihnen in form von Nahrung Luft Temp.usw.hilft.

lg


----------



## torino (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maden füttern*

Kann man auch Maden mit Wurst züchten ?


----------



## Backfire (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maden füttern*

ja kann man. ich würds halt nicht machen, weil lohnt nicht.


----------



## crazyFish (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maden füttern*

Hier wäre auch noch was zu dem Thema bissclips.tv - Mission Madenzucht.

Aber an deiner Stelle würde ich mal mit deinen Eltern über ein "Madengeld" verhandeln nach dem Motto, ich verfüttere die gute Wurst aus dem Kühlschrank oder...


----------



## pfuitoifel (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maden füttern*

Mensch Leute,habt doch bitte etwas Mut zur Fantasie.Ich wollte letzten Samstag zum Angeln,bekam im Zoomarkt aber keine Maden mehr und die Angelläden hatten schon geschlossen.Und da saß ich am Wasser und machte mir meine Gedanken,während die Fische äußerst eifrig meinen mitgebrachten Dosenmais ignorierten.Und dann sah ich im Gebüsch einen alten,angerosteten Farbeimer.Der Deckel war auch noch da.Ich nahm den Eimer und machte mit dem Messer viele Löcher rein.die Löcher sollten groß genug sein,daß Fliegen rein und raus können,aber keine Vögel.Dann fing ich auch ein paar kleine Lauben und Rotaugen.Die zerstückelte ich,tat die Brocken in den Eimer und den gefüllten Eimer hing ich dann an einen Ast in ca 4m Höhe,daß der Eimer über dem Wasser hängt.
Als ich gestern dann wieder an die Stelle kam,da hatte ich nicht nur genügend Maden im Eimer,durch die Löcher krabbeln die Maden ja auch raus und fallen ins Wasser.Also füttere ich auch gleichzeitig an.Zwar waren gestern noch nicht sehr viele Maden da,doch stehen die Fische schon unter dem Ast und warten.Ich hab dann gestern noch etwas Fisch in den Eimer getan und wieder aufgehängt,in ein paar Tagen müßten dann Maden in Hülle und Fülle da sein.Und man riecht es nichtmal,da der Eimer ja hoch hängt.
Sucht euch eine geeignete Stelle für euren Futterautomaten,die kaum besucht ist und verratet es nicht jedem.Dann habt lange Spaß daran.


----------



## torino (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maden füttern*

Ich mach das auch nur irgendwo in gebüsch zurzeit . Und im Angelbuch stand auch das die selbst gezüchteten Maden viel besser fangen !


----------



## Backfire (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maden füttern*

jo #6


----------



## Micha:R (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Maden füttern*

ob die besser fangen weiss ich  nicht,  ich  hab die meistens nur zum  anfüttern genommen .....


----------



## pascalwi (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Maden füttern*

hi leute

ich brache keine maden zu züchten, brauche sie auch nicht zu kaufen
ich hab ne kompostkiste da siedeln die maden sich im Natürlichen wege ein brauch sie nur noch rauszusuchen und in sägemehl ein einlegen,und fertig zum angeln


----------



## iguana57 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Maden füttern*



Dirk170478 schrieb:


> Ach Mensch, jetzt sei doch nicht grad angefressen...:m
> 
> Mal im Ernst, es lohnt nicht wirklich dir die Krabbler selbst zu züchten.
> Du brauchst Fleisch und ne geeignete Vorrichtung.
> ...




Hast du das gut.. bei uns kostet nen halber Ltr. 3 Euronen


----------



## siwok44 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Maden füttern*



Dirk170478 schrieb:


> Stimmt, das könnte natürlich auch sein!:q
> 
> Nur, woher weiß man denn überhaupt, ob es weibliche oder männliche Maden sind, die man im Laden kauft??? |kopfkrat#c|kopfkrat


Da nimmt mann sie in den Mund und ziet sie durch die Zähne,die männliche bleibenm an den Hoden hängen.


----------

